# Bacon-Cheeseburger (Step by Step)



## Bearcarver

I know how so many of you guys enjoy my simplified Step by Steps, so here is another one:

*Bacon-Cheeseburger---*Step* #1:*








I don't do many jokes, but I couldn't resist this one,

Bear


----------



## allen

I thougt maybe a real burger was brewin, But that made my day, thanks Bear


----------



## boykjo

That is funny....................... good one Bear...............


----------



## tjohnson

Oink Oink Moooooo   Mooooooooo!

LMAO!

TJ


----------



## scarbelly

LOL - that is classic


----------



## larrym

ROFL,, I wasnt expecting that at all.  Thought maybe you had figured out how to smoke a hamburger patty without it getting too dry.  HEHEH,, gonna send that pic to wife,, she loves bacon burgers :)


----------



## shooter1

Good one Bear!


----------



## chef jimmyj

There should be a warning...Drinking Coffee will viewing Bear jokes may result in... Spontaneous Nasal Expulsion!...Thanks Bear...JJ


----------



## realtorterry




----------



## roller

I did not dare my friend....


----------



## sqwib

Luv it


----------



## SmokinAl

Good stuff Bear!

You gonna put that in your signature line?


----------



## michael ark

Great picture.


----------



## wildflower

Can't be leave  you let bacon get away for you!!!!


----------



## jpenny2525

I needed a good laugh!


----------



## jirodriguez

I guess that also explains "Moink" balls! LOL







Good one Bear!


----------



## africanmeat




----------



## scooper




----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Well.... you got me ya stinky ol'bear!  Good joke! Masterful set up!

Made my day as well!

SOB


----------



## ptcruiserguy

LMAO now that was funny.

Good one Bear, I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Bearcarver

The first time I saw this, I was thinking about that little pig sneaking around the cow pasture, going "Moooooo"----"Moooooo"------"Mooooooo".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## daveomak

Now that is funny.... I thought I was gonna see another Bear meal while Mrs Bear was out of town...


----------



## jc1947

scooper said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I totally agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO*


----------



## mballi3011

1 Joke

2 Post....................amasing


----------



## tjohnson

mballi3011 said:


> 1 Joke
> 
> 2 Post....................amasing


----------



## grandpa jim

Step by Step?  I must have an error on my computer, all I can see is step #1.  Where do we go for step #2. LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

Jim,

Step #2 is delayed for awhile, due to the gestation period.

Don't know how long, because makin' a Baby Beef takes 279 to 292 days, and Makin' a Baby Bacon takes 112 to 115 days.

Not sure how long for a "Moo-Pig".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gwest77

Good One Bear !

   I fell for it also. But now I hope everyone is expecting you to come with one of your great recipes for really making this.


----------



## mr t 59874

Now why did Montana cowboy's come to mind.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## Bearcarver

gwest77 said:


> Good One Bear !
> 
> I fell for it also. But now I hope everyone is expecting you to come with one of your great recipes for really making this.


Thanks Greg!!

I got some old ones around some place.

Bear


Mr T 59874 said:


> Now why did Montana cowboy's come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

This is hilarious !    :ROTF


----------



## sopchoppy

Does this mean bacon goes on top?:biggrin:


----------

